# First Try with Roller's Amish White Sandwich Bread



## smokinhusker

I've been wanting to make this and timing never seemed right. So while doing all this cooking, baking, smoking etc for the BF to make his annual Waterfowl Hunting trip to Nebraska, I made the time to whip up a batch of this bread.

First let me say, if you've never tried this, DO! I made no changes (even for altitude) to the original recipe that Roller posted:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113196/amish-white-sandwich-bread

Here is the bread that I have been  making lately it is a great sandwich bread with lots of flavor.Give it a try you will like it.Ingredients

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.

Instead of making 2 loaves of bread, I made 1 loaf and 1 pan of Poppy Seed Dinner Rolls. I don't have a Kitchen Aid Mixer, so this was all done by hand and still wasn't hard to do. Next time I make it, I might just try mixing the dough in my bread machine, but not baking it in it.

No pics of the initial mixing.

This is after the second 30 minute rise, getting ready for the oven.













DSC_1005.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012


















DSC_1006.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






Finished baking and then brushed with butter to cool.













DSC_1011.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






Sliced













DSC_1015.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






Inside













DSC_1016.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






Poppy Seed Dinner Rolls ready for the oven













DSC_1008.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






Done and brushed with butter.













DSC_1014.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Nov 5, 2012






As I said this is not difficult at all to make. I used Bob's Red Mill Bread Flour. We had the rolls with dinner last night (Jalapeno & Cheddar Kielbasa and Sauerkraut - Joe's (Boykjo) Kielbasa Seasoning. 

Both the rolls and the bread are soft, but not tough and hold up very well. Doesn't make loads of crumbs everywhere either while slicing or eating it. Now the BF wants a couple dozen of the rolls to take with him! I will be making this recipe many more times, as well as making hamburger and brat rolls with it. 

Thank you Roller for an outstanding and easy bread recipe!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rdknb

Looks good, I have made the same ans enjoy the sweet flavor of the bread


----------



## smokinhusker

Thank you...it really is good!


----------



## big casino

That looks like awesome bread! I like the idea of making a loaf and buns! thanks for sharing


----------



## smokinhusker

It's some great bread and stays moist for days!


----------



## mdboatbum

WOW!! Looks like you nailed it SomkinHusker!!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Sure looks great!!!



~Martin


----------



## smoking b

Looks great! I have been making this every week since I joined here & found the recipe - it is some seriously good bread! I never made bread before I tried that recipe but it is too easy not to keep making!


----------



## roller

Thanks guys and gals..I must say its the best bread I have ever made and an all purpose bread. It does not get hard and holds together good and has a great taste. Alesia I will have to give those Rolls a try thanks for the idea...


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks everyone. I agree with Roller, this is one versatile all purpose bread and it will definitely be my go to from now on. There's so many things that can be done with it.


----------



## truebeliever

where is the recipe?


----------



## mdboatbum

In this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113196/amish-white-sandwich-bread

You won't be sorry if you try it. Those Amish folks know their stuff.


----------



## driedstick

Looks great


----------



## smokinhusker

TrueBeliever said:


> where is the recipe? Here it is. I see this is your first post, would you mind heading over to Roll Call  to introduce yourself to the rest of the members? Then please update your profile with your location. Thanks!


Here is the bread that I have been  making lately it is a great sandwich bread with lots of flavor.Give it a try you will like it.Ingredients

2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
2/3 cup white sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1/4 cup vegetable oil
6 cups bread flour
[h3]Directions[/h3]
In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam.
Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour.
Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes.


----------



## patsfan11762

Try this variation. To the flour add a half cup of cinnamon and knead as you would normally. The add 2 cups of raisin that you have soaked in warm water  and just fold them in. Continue with the rest of the directions as normal for proofing, dividing and shaping. You will have a great Cinnamon raisin bread. Try it as french toast also.


----------



## patsfan11762

umm sorry about the first post try 3 Tablespoons of cinnamon instead of a half cup. I was thinking of when I make this at work


----------



## smokinhusker

Sounds good...I make different variations of the Amish Friendship Bread (sweet quick bread), but I'll bet this would turn out fantastic!


----------



## hotnspicy

Never been good at bread but its been something I need to get figured out.  Made this tonight.  Its my third attempt at making bread & it turned out better than any other.  I am sure there is nothing wrong with the recipe & probably more with the cook but it was just too sweet for me for a general dough.  The good thing is that I am getting better at least.  The bread came out pretty good & I have plans for some french toast & turkey sandwiches tomorrow.  Of course a lil practice makes perfect & with bread I think the more practice the better.  I really appreciate the inspiration to get better at bread.  It will all be worth it when I start nailing bread like I nail my ribs :)


----------



## smokinhusker

Good for you! It is a bit sweeter than most breads.


----------



## smoking b

HoTnSpicy said:


> Never been good at bread but its been something I need to get figured out.  Made this tonight.  Its my third attempt at making bread & it turned out better than any other.  I am sure there is nothing wrong with the recipe & probably more with the cook but it was just too sweet for me for a general dough.  The good thing is that I am getting better at least.  The bread came out pretty good & I have plans for some french toast & turkey sandwiches tomorrow.  Of course a lil practice makes perfect & with bread I think the more practice the better.  I really appreciate the inspiration to get better at bread.  It will all be worth it when I start nailing bread like I nail my ribs :)


When I make it, I knead the heck out of the dough - that seems to help it out...


----------



## smokinhusker

Yes it does take a lot of kneading! I'm going to try mixing it in my breadmaker on the dough cycle and see if it cuts down on the amount of hand kneading I did.


----------



## shtrdave

I tried this today first time making bread from scratch, sorry the Rhodes Frozen Bread dough usually works well. I picked up the bread flour and they didn't have any yeast, but I knew I had some here. It was expired but some searching the net and a lot of people seemed to think it didn't make much difference, although most of them had it in the freezer or fridge mine was in the cupboard.

First off my bread didn't brown like yours, and it didn't raise as much as it should have, so I got a dense heavy bread kind of like beer bread but with a much finer and smoother texture.

Going to pick up some fresh yeast on Monday and give it another try next week.

I made mine in the Kitchen Aid stand mixer and it all looked to come together well and incorporate.

I was going to take pictures but it isn't worthy.


----------



## mike johnson

I made this on Thanks Giving and made rolls with it. I mixed all ingredients in the Kenmore with dough hook. I didn't kneed at all. I sprayed a bowl with oil put in dough and sprayed top of dough with oil and let it rise. I punched it down and let it rise and punched it down again. After it rose again I tore into balls and put in Pyrex dish and let it rise again before cooking. They were and are DELICIOUS. My family loved them.Thanks for the recipee Roller
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.


----------



## hotnspicy

I have had a few failed attempts at bread.  I tried this one figuring it might be good for sandwiches after T-Day.  It came out very nice & everyone liked it.  If I cut the sugar a lil would it still come out ok?


----------



## shtrdave

I was thinking the same thing, a bit less sugar and maybe a bit more salt for my taste. going to try again wed.


----------



## smoking b

HoTnSpicy said:


> I have had a few failed attempts at bread.  I tried this one figuring it might be good for sandwiches after T-Day.  It came out very nice & everyone liked it.  If I cut the sugar a lil would it still come out ok?


I'm not sure how the sugar reduction would affect it but I am curious as to what the answer is - hopefully someone will chime in that knows about it. I'm not a very experienced baker but I can make this bread & it is great everytime 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Is it too sweet for you?


----------



## hotnspicy

It was still very good but just too sweet for a sandwich bread that I would like to make on a regular basis.  I looked at a couple other recipes & many of them only had a couple tablespoons of sugar.  My thoughts were that the original recipe would be perfect for things like cinnamon rolls.  Please don't think that I am saying its not a good recipe,  I was very happy to finally get something out of the oven that actually looked & tasted like bread...lol!  As all of us do I just want to tweak it for personal taste.


----------



## smoking b

If you happen to try it with less sugar, let us know how it turns out - I'm curious as well...


----------



## hotnspicy

Welp I couldn't wait for an answer & made up 2 batches :)   Gonna have 3 pizzas & 2 loaves outta that batch.  I got my camera working so I will post them if they don't appear to be an edible train wreck.  I actually made this with a friend of mine who loved the first try & wanted to learn how to make it as well.  This allowed a comparison of one loaf made in the kitchen aid & one loaf kneaded by hand....thats because I had to knead mine since the kitchen aid was doing hers.  Oh now I have an excuse to get my 2nd kitchen aid out of the attic!


----------



## smoking b

HoTnSpicy said:


> Welp I couldn't wait for an answer & made up 2 batches :)   Gonna have 3 pizzas & 2 loaves outta that batch.  I got my camera working so I will post them if they don't appear to be an edible train wreck.  I actually made this with a friend of mine who loved the first try & wanted to learn how to make it as well.  This allowed a comparison of one loaf made in the kitchen aid & one loaf kneaded by hand....thats because I had to knead mine since the kitchen aid was doing hers.  Oh now I have an excuse to get my 2nd kitchen aid out of the attic!


I've been known to be in that situation quite a few times! Will be patiently awaiting your results


----------



## hotnspicy

Well there ya have it!  I used the counter top convection oven for the bread so I could do it at a different temp.  I have a double oven but the upper one tends to not work as even & used the lower convection instead......oh I love to cook with convection :)   First off the bread kneaded by hand was no different than by kitchen aid.  Tastes & looks exactly the same. 

I also experimented with the pizza by making them in different thickness.  All 3 were given A plus & here is the breakdown.  I set the oven at 500 degrees convection.  The thicker one at maybe 1/4" thin dough rose to around 3/8ths thick crust.  It was airy, crisp & not like a heavy doughy pan pizza tends to be.  I did do a third which didn't get into the picture cause everyone was eating the first two before it was done.  The third I made as thin as I could cause thats the way I like my crust.  It was perfect! 

It was really fun to make everyone pizza with the things they like instead of a compromise ordering a delivered pizza.  Smoking B I did not eat any of the bread tonight cause I was too full of pizza...lol!  I will report to you tomorrow on the sugar reduction which was 1/4 cup instead of 2/3rds.  Pizza dough didn't taste sweet at all. 













P5250003.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ Nov 26, 2012


















P5250005.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ Nov 26, 2012


















P5250006.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ Nov 26, 2012


















P5250007.JPG



__ hotnspicy
__ Nov 26, 2012


----------



## smoking b

Looks like the pizza was quite tasty! Let us know what you think of the bread when you try it tomorrow


----------



## hotnspicy

I reduced the sugar to 1/4 cup & the bread came out great & wasn't as sweet.


----------



## smoking b

HoTnSpicy said:


> I reduced the sugar to 1/4 cup & the bread came out great & wasn't as sweet.


Good deal! Sounds like you have the recipe tweaked to where it's best for you


----------



## big casino

My Europro convention oven door broke  about a little more than a year after I bought it..... the pizza and bread look delicious


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks like both are great!!! I'll have to try it with the lower sugar amount. Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn

Going to do this today!  We are under a Winter Weather Advisory...when the weather gets bad...I bake!  Just hope it's warm enough in the house for a good rise time!

Will keep yall posted.  Have all the ingredients to get started!

Kat


----------



## shtrdave

I have a gas stove, so I just sit my bread in the oven to rise the pilot light keeps it warm in there. Not sure many stoves even have pilot lights anymore.


----------



## big casino

KathrynN said:


> Going to do this today!  We are under a Winter Weather Advisory...when the weather gets bad...I bake!  Just hope it's warm enough in the house for a good rise time!
> 
> Will keep yall posted.  Have all the ingredients to get started!
> 
> Kat


I use a space heater and that usually works out well


shtrdave said:


> I have a gas stove, so I just sit my bread in the oven to rise the pilot light keeps it warm in there. Not sure many stoves even have pilot lights anymore.


I was thinking the same thing Dave!


----------

